# 51 SALES TIPS, KEYS TO SELL MORE AND SUCCEED SELLING



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

*51 SALES TIPS, KEYS TO SELL MORE AND SUCCEED SELLING*
If you want to Sell, this book is for you. Pre-order 51 SALES TIPS today:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DL8MFL1/

Turn your sales into extraordinary with hundreds of priceless concepts and essential advice for selling more.

The second book in the "Salesman's Thoughts" series, a series of sales books - independent but complementary - about fundamental and timeless concepts that will help you sell more and understand the keys to success in selling.










Among other advice, it includes:
- The keys to modern selling, and how to help your client to buy.
- The keys and strategies to differentiate us from the competition.
- How to avoid competing only for price and sell for values.
- How to listen and ask your client better
- How to sell more without lowering the price.
- How to overcome price objections.
- How to eliminate negative costs in the client's mind and go beyond price.
- How to optimize the customer and prospect experience.
- How to correctly qualify prospects and get quality clients.
- Keys to make advance your sales funnel.
- How to correctly develop your proposal.
- How to close more sales.

Readers' opinion (from the original edition):
"Fantastic and essential. An essential reading to understand the complicated world of sales. Recommended whether you are a salesperson or not. "
"A practical book to reflect on and deepen the sale, very well structured in commercial pills. People-based selling: relationship, trust and value."
"A highly recommended book."

Each advice is a sales pill that will help you to sell more and better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book!  

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.  You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.  Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link.  Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows.  This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!  Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.  For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum.  Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards!  Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

*51 SALES TIPS*
The book comes out today! Discover the keys to sell more and succeed selling. Full of valuable advice and priceless concepts in form of sales pills that will help you to improve your results.

Among other advice, it includes:
- The keys to modern selling, and how to help your client to buy.
- Keys to differentiate us from the competition.
- How to avoid competing only for price and sell values.
- How to listen and ask your client better.
- How to sell more without lowering the price.
- The keys to overcome price objections and go beyond price.
- The keys to optimize the customer/prospect experience.
- The keys to correctly qualify prospects and get quality clients.
- The keys to develop your proposal.
- How to close more sales.

Opinions (from the original edition):
"Fantastic and essential. An essential reading to understand the world of sales. Recommended whether you are a salesperson or not. "
"A practical book to reflect on and deepen the sale, very well structured in commercial pills. People-based selling: relationship, trust and value."
"A highly recommended book."

For anyone looking to increase their sales knowledge. Grab your copy now!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DL8MFL1/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07DL8MFL1/
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07DL8MFL1/
https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B07DL8MFL1/
https://www.amazon.in/dp/B07DL8MFL1


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

*PRINT VERSION NOW AVAILABLE!*
I am happy to announce my second book is now available in print. Discover the 51 key advice to turn your sales into extraordinary with hundreds of priceless concepts to sell more. No gimmicks or tricks, but rather the fundamental elements that any seller needs to know. 
Paperback edition (210 pages):https://www.amazon.com/dp/1723203580

Each advice is a sales pill that will help you to sell more and better. 
Thank you and see you inside the book!


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

A nice review from an australian reader:

"In a time when it seems authors of sales books are looking for that 'shiny new thing', telling us what worked in the past should be left in the past and showing us new ways to get results, it's great to see a book that reminds us of the basics that have worked for so long. Not all of Raul's tips will apply to every salesperson, every salesperson can use this book. For those new to sales it provides good foundations to consider. For those more experienced, it provides a good refresher."

Now, 51 Sales Tips is available in digital and print version:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DL8MFL1/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07DL8MFL1/
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07DL8MFL1/
https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B07DL8MFL1/
https://www.amazon.in/dp/B07DL8MFL1

If you want to Sell, this book is for you.


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

*PRINT VERSION NOW AVAILABLE!*
I am happy to announce my second book is now available in print. Discover the 51 key advice to turn your sales into extraordinary with hundreds of priceless concepts to sell more. No gimmicks or tricks, but rather the fundamental elements that any seller needs to know. 
Paperback edition (210 pages):https://www.amazon.com/dp/1723203580

Each advice is a sales pill that will help you to sell more and better. 
Thank you and see you inside the book!


----------



## rishabhpuri (Oct 23, 2018)

Looking forward to read this book, but currently I am reading Seductive Affair book by Rishabh Puri


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you, Rishab! and congratulations for your books as well. It will be a pleasure to have you as reader as well and looking forward to hearing your future opinion. Regards.


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

Now you can also find this book in other platforms, and not only in Amazon, such as Google Play, iTunes, Kobo, etc: 
https://books2read.com/u/m2vr57

Learn in a short time what it takes years to discover about the art of selling.


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

*51 key advice and fundamental principles for selling more and succeed selling.*
If you sell or want to sell, this book is for you.






-- Digital: http://relinks.me/B07DL8MFL1 
-- Print: http://relinks.me/1723203580 
Other platforms (iTunes, Google Play, Kobo, Barnes & Noble, etc): http://books2read.com/u/m2vr57


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

Now also in the iTunes store:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/51-sales-tips/id1438396781?


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

The moment you stop learning is the moment your business stops growing...
Discover the eternal sales concepts and keys to succeed selling. Specially recommended for new in sales and anyone looking to increase their sales knowledge.

No gimmicks, tricks or hacks. Instead people-based selling: relationship, trust and value.

Grab your copy now!: 
-- Print (Amazon): http://relinks.me/1723203580 
-- Digital (Amazon, iTunes, Google Play, Kobo, Barnes & Noble, etc), : http://books2read.com/u/m2vr57


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

▶ For USA and CANADA readers
ONLY TODAY! KOBO US and KOBO CA are offering a 50% discount on my books.
▶ For UK readers
KOBO UK is offering a 50% discount on my books for the whole month of April.
Don't miss it!

▶USA: https://www.kobo.com/en/en/search?query=RA%C3%9AL+S%C3%81NCHEZ+GILO
▶CANADA: https://www.kobo.com/CA/En/search?query=RA%C3%9AL+S%C3%81NCHEZ+GILO
▶ UK: https://www.kobo.com/gb/En/search?query=RA%C3%9AL+S%C3%81NCHEZ+GILO


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

If you sell or want to sell, this book is for you.


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

51 SALES TIPS, KEYS TO SELL MORE AND SUCCEED SELLING
If you want to Sell, this book is for you. Read 51 SALES TIPS today:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DL8MFL1/

Turn your sales into extraordinary with hundreds of priceless concepts and essential advice for selling more.

The second book in the "Salesman's Thoughts" series, a series of sales books - independent but complementary - about fundamental and timeless concepts that will help you sell more and understand the keys to success in selling.









Among other advice, it includes:
- The keys to modern selling, and how to help your client to buy.
- The keys and strategies to differentiate us from the competition.
- How to avoid competing only for price and sell for values.
- How to listen and ask your client better
- How to sell more without lowering the price.
- How to overcome price objections.
- How to eliminate negative costs in the client's mind and go beyond price.
- How to optimize the customer and prospect experience.
- How to correctly qualify prospects and get quality clients.
- Keys to make advance your sales funnel.
- How to correctly develop your proposal.
- How to close more sales.

Readers' opinion (from the original edition):
"Fantastic and essential. An essential reading to understand the complicated world of sales. Recommended whether you are a salesperson or not. "
"A practical book to reflect on and deepen the sale, very well structured in commercial pills. People-based selling: relationship, trust and value."
"A highly recommended book."

Each advice is a sales pill that will help you to sell more and better.


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

Promo (50% off) in Kobo:

https://www.kobo.com/gb/en/ebook/51-sales-tips
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/51-sales-tips

take the opportunity!


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

Promo (50% off) in Kobo:

https://www.kobo.com/gb/en/ebook/51-sales-tips
https://www.kobo.com/us/en/ebook/51-sales-tips

Hurry up!


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

The moment you stop learning is the moment your business stops growing...
Discover the eternal sales concepts and keys to succeed selling. Specially recommended for new in sales and anyone looking to increase their sales knowledge.

No gimmicks, tricks or hacks. Instead people-based selling: relationship, trust and value.

Grab your copy now!: 
-- Print (Amazon): http://relinks.me/1723203580 
-- Digital (Amazon, iTunes, Google Play, Kobo, Barnes & Noble, etc), : http://books2read.com/u/m2vr57


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

The moment you stop learning is the moment your business stops growing...
Discover the eternal sales concepts and keys to succeed selling. Specially recommended for new in sales and anyone looking to increase their sales knowledge.

No gimmicks, tricks or hacks. Instead people-based selling: relationship, trust and value.

Grab your copy now!:
-- Print (Amazon): http://relinks.me/1723203580
-- Digital (Amazon, iTunes, Google Play, Kobo, Barnes & Noble, etc), : http://books2read.com/u/m2vr57


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

Grab your copy now!: 
-- Print (Amazon): http://relinks.me/1723203580 
-- Digital (Amazon, iTunes, Google Play, Kobo, Barnes & Noble, etc), : http://books2read.com/u/m2vr57


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

ARE YOU READY FOR THE DAY AFTER?
You can wait out the storm and do nothing.
Or you can take the opportunity and prepare better than your competition.

Maybe you'll regret it later. Or not. I don't know...

But I do know that it's important to be clear about why your customers are buying or will buy from you, or why they could buy from your competition.

If you are not clear, you have to rethink what your value proposition is and review how to differentiate yourself in a relevant way.

Here is a help in this regard, you may be interested in learning in a short time what it takes years to discover: http://relinks.me/1723203580


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

check also my first book!: https://booklaunch.io/raulsanchezgilo/sell-more-and-better


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

The moment you stop learning is the moment your business stops growing...
Discover the eternal sales concepts and keys to succeed selling. Specially recommended for new in sales and anyone looking to increase their sales knowledge.

No gimmicks, tricks or hacks. Instead people-based selling: relationship, trust and value.

Grab your copy now!:
-- Print (Amazon): http://relinks.me/1723203580
-- Digital (Amazon, iTunes, Google Play, Kobo, Barnes & Noble, etc), : http://books2read.com/u/m2vr57


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

Check out my latest article:

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-do-when-your-client-says-its-too-expensive-ra%C3%BAl-s%C3%A1nchez-gilo/


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

ARE YOU READY FOR THE DAY AFTER?
You can wait out the storm and do nothing.
Or you can take the opportunity and prepare better than your competition.

Maybe you'll regret it later. Or not. I don't know...

But I do know that it's important to be clear about why your customers are buying or will buy from you, or why they could buy from your competition.

If you are not clear, you have to rethink what your value proposition is and review how to differentiate yourself in a relevant way.

Here is a help in this regard, you may be interested in learning in a short time what it takes years to discover: 51 Sales Tips http://relinks.me/1723203580


----------



## Raul Sanchez (Mar 5, 2017)

*51 SALES TIPS, KEYS TO SELL MORE AND SUCCEED SELLING*
If you want to Sell, this book is for you. Grab your copy now!:
Amazon.com: 51 Sales Tips: Keys to Sell More and Succeed Selling (Salesman’s Thoughts Book 2) eBook: Gilo, Raúl Sánchez : Kindle Store

Turn your sales into extraordinary with hundreds of priceless concepts and essential advice for selling more.

The second book in the "Salesman's Thoughts" series, a series of sales books - independent but complementary - about fundamental and timeless concepts that will help you sell more and understand the keys to success in selling.


----------

